# DDR Angelscheine



## Fehmarn-Boote (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hab jetzt selbst mal eine Frage. Ich hatte heute eine Anfrage von jemanden, der bei mir chartern will, der aber so seine Probleme mit dem Angelschein hat. Er war wohl ehemaliger DDR-Staatsbürger und hat wohl dort einen Angelschein gehabt. Da er jedoch seit nunmehr vielen Jahren nicht mehr angelte und jetzt wieder anfangen will seine Frage an mich:

Kann man DDR-Angelscheine umschreiben lassen? Wenn ja wo und was muss man vorweisen.

Meine Frage: Gab es damals überhaupt DDR-Angelscheine oder ist das ein Fake?


Über baldige Antworten oder zumindestens eine Info wo ich schnellstmöglich Informationen zu diesem Thema finden kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Eine Website darüber gibt es wohl nicht.

Grüße von Fehmarn

Sascha


----------



## Gunti2005 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Meinst Du sowas wie DDR Fischereischeine ?

Nach meinen Informationen gab es damals ne Frist innerhalb der man die damalige DAV-Angelberechtigung "umwandeln" konnte.

Ob das jetzt noch geht kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Pete (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

es gab keinen ddr-angelschein...da will dich jemand verk....eiern...was es gab, waren mitgliedsbücher, und zwar von vereinen des dav...darin wurden die marken geklebt und auch berechtigungen nachgewiesen (raubfisch als quali, nacht als sondererlaubnis)...sprich, wer angeln wollte, musste sich einem verein anschließen...für gewässer, die nicht dem dav unterstanden, mussten erlaubniskarten bei den zuständigen fischern/ämtern gekauft werden...die umtausch-frist für dav-ausweise in fischereischeine ist schon vor etlichen jahren abgelaufen


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Schon mal danke für die schnelle Info. Hatten die denn damals auch eine Prüfung oder also nur so auf dem Papier. Prüfungszeugnis?


----------



## emmess (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Hallo Sascha, als ehemaliger DDR - Angler kann ich zumindest bestätigen, das es damals bereits Angelscheine gab, ausgestellt vom jetzt noch existierenden DAV.Diese Genehmigungen wurden für aktive Angler nach der Wende als Basis für den Fischereischein anerkannt, d. h. wir mussten keine Extra - Prüfung ablegen, weil insbesondere die sogenannte "Raubfischqualifkation" als Sachkundenachweis galt. Wenn nun jemand 16 Jahre oder länger nicht geangelt hat, wird der Anspruch auf Anerkennung wohl erloschen sein. Genaue Gesetzeslage kenne ich aber nicht.
Gruß

Emmess


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Er soll einfach mal auf die Stadtverwaltung, bzw. die Gemeinde gehen. 
Die werden ihm wohl alles Notwendige erzählen.
Als 1990 in den Westen kam:q, Einige verfluchen diesen Tag, bin ich auf die Gemeinde. Da habe ich meinen DAV-Ausweis vorgelegt, und Schwubs war ein neuer Blauer meine!:vik: 

Habe mal was gehört,  weiß auch nicht ob es stimmt, man sollte 10 Jahre im DAV organisiert gewesen sein!?????

Aber meine Landsleute der alten Heimat, werden hier noch bestimmt Genaueres sagen können!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



Pete schrieb:


> es gab keinen ddr-angelschein...da will dich jemand verk....eiern...was es gab, waren mitgliedsbücher, und zwar von vereinen des dav...darin wurden die marken geklebt und auch berechtigungen nachgewiesen (raubfisch als quali, nacht als sondererlaubnis)...sprich, wer angeln wollte, musste sich einem verein anschließen...für gewässer, die nicht dem dav unterstanden, mussten erlaubniskarten bei den zuständigen fischern/ämtern gekauft werden...die umtausch-frist für dav-ausweise in fischereischeine ist schon vor etlichen jahren abgelaufen


diese dav ausweise werden heute noch anerkannt.mfg.


----------



## Nauke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Hallo,

wer in seinem DAV Ausweiß die Raubfischmarke(Quali.) hatte konnte bis 1996
problemlos gegen Vorlage den Fischereischen bekommen.

Ob es jetzt noch möglich ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis ist aber mit 
Sicherheit beim DAV erfragbar#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



addy123 schrieb:


> Er soll einfach mal auf die Stadtverwaltung, bzw. die Gemeinde gehen.
> Die werden ihm wohl alles Notwendige erzählen.
> Als 1990 in den Westen kam:q, Einige verfluchen diesen Tag, bin ich auf die Gemeinde. Da habe ich meinen DAV-Ausweis vorgelegt, und Schwubs war ein neuer Blauer meine!:vik:
> 
> ...


das mit den 10 jahren stimmt m.e. auch nicht,mfg


----------



## Gunti2005 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



Fehmarn-Boote schrieb:


> Schon mal danke für die schnelle Info. Hatten die denn damals auch eine Prüfung oder also nur so auf dem Papier. Prüfungszeugnis?



Zumindest für die Raubfischqualifikation kann ich mich an eine Prüfung erinnern ....


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Es gab neben der Raubfisch-Qualifikation danach noch ein Salmoniden-Qualifikation.
Die Nachtangel-Erlaubnis wurde jährlich neu vergeben. Meist an die aktiven Angler.
Da nur ein gewisses Kontingent vorhanden war. War bei uns so  "Wismut Gera Nord" - hiessen wir damals, glaub ich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer in seinem DAV Ausweiß die Raubfischmarke(Quali.) hatte konnte bis 1996
> problemlos gegen Vorlage den Fischereischen bekommen.
> ...


da ich sehr eng mit hr.distelka.vom dav berlin zusammen arbeite(jugendbetreung eines vereins)weis ich das alle alten mitgliedsbücher ihre ,,gültigkeit,, behalten.mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



addy123 schrieb:


> Es gab neben der Raubfisch-Qualifikation danach noch ein Salmoniden-Qualifikation.
> Die Nachtangel-Erlaubnis wurde jährlich neu vergeben. Meist an die aktiven Angler.
> Da nur ein gewisses Kontingent vorhanden war. War bei uns so "Wismut Gera Nord" - hiessen wir damals, glaub ich.


dann warst du ein fleißiger mitarbeiter sonst hättest du nicht nachst angeln dürfen.g.a.h.


----------



## Nauke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



esox02 schrieb:


> da ich sehr eng mit hr.distelka.vom dav berlin zusammen arbeite(jugendbetreung eines vereins)weis ich das alle alten mitgliedsbücher ihre ,,gültigkeit,, behalten.mfg



Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht. Nur bin ich mir 100% sicher daß 1996 mal als
Stichtag/Jahr zum Umschreibung festgesetzt war. 
Ob daß nun geändert, aufgehoben usw. wurde#c


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



esox02 schrieb:


> dann warst du ein fleißiger mitarbeiter sonst hättest du nicht nachst angeln dürfen.g.a.h.


 
Sehr fleißig sogar!!!:vik: 
5x die Woche zum Angeln war manchmal garnichts! Meine EX hat sich deshalb auch leichten Herzens trennen können!
Und immer für den Verein unterwegs.
An vielen Wochenenden Vereinsangeln, Wettkämpfe, Kreis-/Bezirksmeisterschaften usw.
Dann gabs Preise und es wurde nach Punkten gewertet.
Man, war ich da hart drauf!!!:q  Geile Zeit (vom Angeln her gesehen)!
... Und heute???#q 
Bin halt ruhiger geworden!


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Danke schon mal für eure schnellen Antworten. Wenn ich mal zusammen fassen darf:

Wenn ich es richtig kappiert habe lief es wie folgt ab:

Jemand in der DDR wollte angeln, so musste er sich in einen ortansässigen Verein eintragen (oder gab es nur einen, den DSV Berlin?). Wollte er auf Raubfische losgehen, so musste er eine Prüfung ablegen und bekam ein Mitgliedsbuch des Vereins.

Diese Bücher sind noch gültig und man kann damit zum zuständigen Amt in seiner Nähe, d.h. wenn einer in Schleswig-Holstein seinen ersten Wohnsitz hat, obwohl er früher meinetwegen in Berlin gewohnt hatte, erkennen diese das an und stellen gegen die normale 10 Euro Gebühr einen amtlichen deutschen Fischereischein aus. Dieser ist hier nämlich eigentlich notwendig zum Angeln auf der Ostsee, außer man wohnt außerhalb von Schleswig-Holstein, so reicht ein Urlauberfischereischein von 20,- Euro für 40 Tage.


----------



## b&z_hunter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Tach !
Das ist von Land zu Land unterschiedlich. Gehe am besten zur unteren Fischereibehörde die können in solchen Fällen weiterhelfen. Bei uns in Frankfurt (Oder) ging es bis 2006.


----------



## beschu (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

wenn garnichts mehr hilft,versuch es mal beim Hafen-und Seefahrtsamt in Rostock.Da gibt es eine Abteilung,die auch Fischereischeine,Tageskarten u.s.w.ausstellt(sitzt in einer Baracke am Überseehafen)Tel:0381/3818720/-21.Da müsstest du dich mal durchstellen lassen. Die sind eigentlich mit den Gesetzen immer auf dem neusten Stand.beschu


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Um mal ein bissl Ostalgie aufkommen zu lassen ...:vik: 
So sahen die Teile aus!

Bitte keine negativen Bemerkungen über mein (finde ich tadelloses) Aussehen, sonst ... |motz: |splat2:


----------



## Gunti2005 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



addy123 schrieb:


> Um mal ein bissl Ostalgie aufkommen zu lassen ...:vik:



Ja .... das waren noch Zeiten ...

... da gibt es nix zu meckern ....

... bist gut getroffen ... #6


----------



## oknel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

da ich nichmal mehr meinen dav schein hatte, genügte ein schreiben des ehemaligen kassierers, der bestätigte, dass ich vereinsmitglied war und raubfischquali besaß.

alles wird gut


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Wie jetzt? Du hast nichtmal einen Angelschein gehabt und hast dir nur von dem damaligen Kassierer bestätigen lassen, dass du mal einen hattest und dann haben sie dir einen neuen rausgerückt? Verrückt dieses Deutschland. Ohne Geburtsurkunde gibt es dich nicht beim amt, selbst wenn du persönlich da steht, aber einen Angelschein kann man so einfach kriegen oder wie jetzt?


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren für meinen Vater mit seinem alten DAV- Ausweis den Fischereischein bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde organisiert. Da wurde mir extra gesagt, daß wir ihn aufheben sollen, da wir bei Verlust des Fischereischeines mit dem alten Ausweis immer wieder nen neuen Schein beantragen dürfen.


----------



## prinz1 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

ja, den guten alten DAY-Schein hab ich auch noch ! Den geb ich nicht her !
Da mir voriges Jahr beim WoMo Brand der Fischereischein "abhanden" gekommen ist ,weiß ich aber , das Du da nix DAV Schein vorlegen mußt ! Die gucken nur in PC und seen , jawoll , der hate schon einen und dann gibts ne Zweitschrift. Kostet "bloß" nen Zehner !
Aber zur Sache auch noch was !
Soweit ich weiß , gehts in jedem Bundesland anders. Das heißt : Ab zum Amt und nachgefragt. Qualifikation ist Qualifikation !Das heißt nix Ablaufdatum oder Mindesthaltbarkeit oder so ! besitzstandsrecht gilt immer och in Deutschland.
Meinen Fichereischein kann mir ja auch keiner wegnehmen , boß weil ich mal 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht einen bezahlt habe !
Also , tight lines Euch allen !

der Prinz


----------



## prinz1 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

ach ja ! schicket Bild addy123


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß , gehts in jedem Bundesland anders.


Das genau ist wohl der Knackpunkt.Als das damls Angang der 90er losging wurde es nie einheitlich gehandhabt. Einmal wurde nur einfach umgeschrieben , andere hatten so eine Art Kurzlehrgang ohne Prüfung und wieder woanders mußte ne richtige Prüfung abgelegt werden.
Das selbe gilt für die heutige Anerkennung des alten DDR DAV-Scheines. Hier bei uns im wilden Osten geht das meistens heute noch problemlos. Auf der anderen Seite der Elbe siehts schon schwieriger aus. Meine angelnde Verwandschaft , die weggezogen ist , haben/hatten damit so einige Sorgen . In Niedersachsen und Bayern zB. war nichts möglich. Da mußten die Leute tief in der Trickkiste graben um heute in ihrer neuen Heimat legal angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## tidecutter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

ich habe meinen schein hier in berlin 2004 "erneuern" lassen. aus dem alten seit 1990 ruhenden dav-schein wurde der fischereischein a - ohne probs.


----------



## fkpfkp (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Moin,

In Brandenburg ist eine Umschreibung der alten RaubfischQuali in einen Fischereischein A laut Aussage von LAV-Brandenburg in Potsdam nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Ich habe mir 1992 mit meinem Mitgliedsbuch des DAV der DDR bei der Gemeinde meinen Thüringer Fischereischein geholt. 2000 zog ich nach Bayern u. wollte meinen Thüringer Fischereischein in einen Bayerischen umtauschen. Damit gab es Probleme, weil ich keine Prüfung nachweisen konnte. Also holte ich meinen alten DDR-Wisch, in dem das Prüfungsdatum der Raubfisch- u. Salmoqualifikation eingetragen u. abgestempelt war. Das wurde problemlos anerkannt...

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Und genau diese Variante hat bei "meinen Leuten" in Bayern nicht geklappt.
Wahrscheinlich machen die dort was se wolln.Mal so , mal so....................


----------



## Hecht-Harry (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

Hallo,
Wollt mich erstmal kurz Vorstellen !
bin der Thomas 26, aus der Region Leipzig..
DAV Mitglied und Angel seit meinen 15 Lebensjahr
Beruf Zweiradmechaniker...

Nun meine frage:
hab einen Kollegen der hat noch ein DAV mitgliedsbuch
mit raubfischquali..nun wollt ich den schein hier in Sachsen 
Umtauschen --- Geht aber nicht mehr :-(
aber! als ich in Berlin angerufen hab sagten sie zu mir das es doch geht aber nur mit wohnsitz in B.

hat jemand von euch erfahrung damit gehabt bzw. gibt es da "Schlupflöcher" um doch noch in sachsen einen Fischereischein zu Bekommen (ohne Prüfung)

Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## prinz1 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: DDR Angelscheine*

hallo hecht-harry
sag dem kollegen, er soll sich nen zweit-wohnsitz in berlin eintragen lassen und dann umschreiben. und dann nix wie nach leipzig und angeln!
aber lieber nochmal nachfragen in berlin, ob ein zweit-wohnsitz ausreicht.
ansonsten sehe ich wenig chancen, es sei denn, er macht den lehrgang mit!
gruß

der prinz


----------

